# I'm wanting to create a Tarman costume - How to create wet tar effect?



## Regnes (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm just wondering if anybody has experience in creating a similar effect. My main concern here is that the costume would have tatters of ruined clothing sort of draping off of the arms and other areas, these would ideally have the sopping wet shiny visual, but also retain a good amount of the flexibility of regular cloth.

I've already done a bit of research into creating the wet look, but it seems like the most common recommendations involve using various clear finishes and sealants typically found in home renovations and such. I haven't done any tests yet, but I would think these would pretty much turn my stands of cloth into sheets of plastic more or less. I would probably use this on the main body, but might want an alternative for the parts that need more mobility.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You might be able to use this http://www.frightprops.com/blood-slime-grime/wet-0798.html
Frightprops has a very good reputation for customer service.
You can shoot them an email letting them know how you intend to use it and find out what they have to say.
I hope this helps and enjoy your costume of one of the very few talking zombies!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

You could try black silicone caulk. Remove the caulk from the tube and thin it down. I think you can use ammonia to thin it. Dip the fabric in the thinned caulk an hang to dry. You might have to do it in sections to keep it from sticking to itself and what you hang it from. I've never tried this but I've gotten enough of this stuff on shirts and pants to get a pretty good idea of how it might work.


----------

